# Veracity's TiVo Wishlist



## veracity (Dec 20, 2009)

Back to basics...

1. I wish my TiVo remote would stop having psychotic episodes. There is nothing more annoying than having the remote buttons do all sorts of incorrect actions. Resetting the remote sometimes resolves the problem, sometimes not.

2. I would love to be able to program my own remote shortcuts. Example: As a Netflix user I would like to hit TiVo + Play to enter the TiVo menu.

3. Ability to control my DVD would be appreciated.

4. TiVo remote emulator for the PC. If we can do it for the iPhone, why not my computer? Keyboard search entry is a must!


----------



## veracity (Dec 20, 2009)

Why is it a good idea to require a person to post 10 times before you can see links in other's posts??? 

Argh! One more randomly useless post to go....


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

veracity said:


> ...
> 4. TiVo remote emulator for the PC. If we can do it for the iPhone, why not my computer? Keyboard search entry is a must!


Your wish is granted:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showpost.php?p=7054269

Thank WMcbrine

(Guess you won't see that link until you make another post.)


----------

